# Reliv



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2005)

I just got back from a Mothers Day dinner, and at the dinner my aunt was discussing this supplement product that she said has changed her life, her freinds life, and everybody she has sold it to lives.

Now I looked at the product and it looks like your ordinary multivitamin kind of thing, yet she is saying it has cured her binging, cured her lack of sleep, etc. and has other people testifying similar things.

My aunt suggested my diabetic brother to get on this product aswell because it would help regulate his blood/sugar more thoroughly something I laughed at.

Now is this Reliv product truly any good?  I know it wont cure anything, but is it even a good multivitamin?

The product can be found here:
http://www.reliv.com/us/inside/productstable.html


----------



## Pirate! (May 8, 2005)

It is unfortunate that eveyone is still looking for a cure-all. I'm glad to see that you are skeptical. Most guys your age buy into the magic pill real easy. I can't comment on the product. It may have postive benefits, but nothing beats a good diet.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2005)

I just want to get this bumped so to see if someone will analyze this product.


----------



## Pirate! (May 9, 2005)

List the ingredients with amounts and all other nutritional facts, and I'll analyze it. That link just leads to a bunch of hype with no real facts. Every link I click on just says how it cures everything and is so damn perfect, but it doesn't say much about what is in it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2005)

links to three of the products that my aunt is selling:

http://www.reliv.com/docs/nutritionals/USclassic.pdf
http://www.reliv.com/docs/nutritionals/USnow.pdf
http://www.reliv.com/docs/nutritionals/USkidsnowvanilla.pdf

Thanks for helping Pirate.


----------



## LAM (May 9, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Now I looked at the product and it looks like your ordinary multivitamin kind of thing, yet she is saying it has cured her binging, cured her lack of sleep, etc. and has other people testifying similar things.



my first guess would be that she wasn't taking anything before and had some nutritional deficiencies and that is why this new supplement seems to work so well


----------



## Pirate! (May 9, 2005)

Not much different than many multi-vitamin supplements on the market. Definitely not anything revolutionary. As LAM pointed out, the people who would benefit from such supplements are those with deficiencies--probably because the haven't been taking a multi-vitamin before.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 9, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2008)

I have to bump this thread again.

My Mother is now on this shit and she's going off in my ear about how this guy said this and that woman said that.

I simply need facts.  There site isn't as easy as it used to be apparently because I can't find the nutritonal facts for the life of me but one again:

Prove this product sucks balls and I'll give you a nice firm rump smack.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 27, 2008)

Reliv Scam


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2008)

What does it all mean, basil?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 27, 2008)

All the testimonials I'm finding are like this one:

I have been Anemic since becoming pregnant with my first child nearly 11 years ago. About 2 months ago, problem got so bad that I had to take daily naps just to get through the day. 
Within the first week on Reliv, I slept through the night for the first time in 11 years and I started getting my energy back. I'm on week 4 now and each day just gets better and better. I have better mental clarity, I even think my eye sight is improving some!
Reliv has done more for me in 4 weeks than Slow FE Iron pills did for me in 11 years! I will never be without this product.
My story is minor compared to the many miracles that this product has performed in many peoples lives. But whether you have a minor or major problems, or maybe you just want to take Reliv for prevention, you will not be disappointed.

How the fuck can these people be so stupid?


----------



## Built (Nov 27, 2008)

If I had a dollar for every chain-smoking, morbidly obese alcoholic whose life had been saved by some free-range organic multivitamin... gaah!!!


----------

